# Aerated Autoclaved Concrete For Making Holey Rock



## cichlog (Jun 27, 2008)

Has anyone used Hebel Masonry Block as tank rock-work material? This block is lightweight and easy to cut. It is manufactured from sand, cement, recycled material, lime, gypsum and an aerating agent, aluminium paste. It is moulded, cut and steam pressure cured in an autoclave.

As this building material is very easy to cut, you can easily make and carve "holey rocks". However, I found out that it actually floats and does not sink in water. Nevertheless, I have bleached it and have been washing it for 2 weeks now. I'm still thinking whether it will not be toxic to the fish (after bleaching and thorough washing) and how it will stay at the bottom of the tank. Any comments/suggestions?


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

I never heard of this but did some research because new things interest me.

Here is the MSDS for it Autoclaved Aerated Concrete MSDS in .PDF form. Look at section 12, "Ecotoxicity: Product is non-toxic to aquatic and terrestrial organisms.".

I can't say that makes it safe or usable for other than it's intended use though.


----------



## cichlog (Jun 27, 2008)

I have read that the material is non-toxic, hence I'm considering using it. However, I would like to know if someone else have tried it before so I can get some feedback.

I like experimenting so I'll give it a go once I have thoroughly cleaned it. I have carved my "holey rocks" and am just giving them thorough washing after being bleached (in 4 weeks I think it may be ready).


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## cichlog (Jun 27, 2008)

The carved rocks are still smelling bleach and need to be washed well. I don't know how long the smell will go away!!! I wouldn't be game enough to put them in my tank this early as I have already invested so much on fish.


----------



## doodlebug-2 (Jan 5, 2008)

Did you try using a product that removes chorine and chloramine? I have soaked things in bleach before and used Aqua-safe and it removes the bleach smell right away. I know theres many other products you could try. Just a thought. :fish:


----------



## cichlog (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for that, Doods. Yes, that's something I should try. Good idea!


----------



## Sanjay Roy (9 mo ago)

thank you for the information.


----------

